# Scratched and marked white gold after a week?



## eviecarwash (13 Nov 2007)

Hi there,
I bought a white gold wedding band with diamonds in it and a white gold engagement ring band to replace my original yellow gold bands in Dubai last Thur.  I'd been meaning to get this done for ages and the price was really good in Dubai. Already, they are badly scratched and marked, on the palm of my hand sides..  I'm really disappointed - does this happen to white gold?  I was hoping for more than a week out of them!  I had my yellow gold bands for nearly three years and not a single mark.. I feel sick.  I'm going to a jewellers in Dublin on Sat to hear what they say but any input from you guys here would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Eviecarwash.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2007)

What carat? What sort of treatment to get the white effect?


----------



## Towger (13 Nov 2007)

The higher quality the gold the softer it is. Changes are your Irish ring was 9 or 18 carat, at most and the Dubai one at least 21 carat.


----------



## eviecarwash (13 Nov 2007)

Thanks for replies guys,
Who would buy high carat gold if it's dreadful looking in a week?  They're really bad.  I don't know how he made the rings or what carat they are, I just asked for white gold bands.  He made them from scratch, I still have my originals.


----------



## Towger (13 Nov 2007)

They look at gold as an investment which can be brought to a pawn brokers,  sold or melted down when times get hard. It is not for day to day ware. The standard 9 carat stuff sold here is classed as junk in a lot of countries. 
What bugs me is that white gold is not pure gold, so I would still go and get a jewelers to have a look at it.


----------



## eviecarwash (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  Would platinum have been a better choice from a durability point of view?  I'm thinking of changing again cause even one of the diamonds in my new wedding band has dulled and looks like I've been running it along a wall or something..


----------



## banba (20 Nov 2007)

I was told that white gold was a waste of time unless you were prepared to have it re dipped once a year. As far as I know it's yellow gold coated?It is very soft.  Platinium would be a better choice but I think that too needs maintenace but not as often as white gold?

Good 9carat gold it the toughest and stands the test of time. It does not wear down to the same extent as any of the others. We were advised to go with the 9carat for bands and spend the money on the stones!


----------



## eviecarwash (21 Nov 2007)

Thanks Banba,
AFAIK the rings aren't yellow gold dipped in white but just a very soft white gold.  I'd say this type of gold is fine for earrings or necklaces but my advice is don't bother using if for rings cause they'll be badly sctarched in less than a week.  I have mine two now and they look dreadful.  I'm thinking of getting them changed (again) (my husband will kill me!) to platinum..


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2007)

Hi Evie,

I have a platinum engagement ring which is a year old and if I look closely at it its quite scratched aswell, but I don't think anyone else would notice.  I believe this is the norm, that they do scratch quite easily.  Maybe your ring only looks bad to you cos you have been examining it so closely and to anyone else it looks fine?  I have definitely heard that yellow gold is the toughest gold.  See what advice the jeweller can offer.....sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## eviecarwash (22 Nov 2007)

Hi Deedee!
No the rings look terrible, really bad.  One of the diamonds in the wedding band looks dull and eroded looking and anyone who's looked at the rings is shocked they're only two weeks old...


----------



## truthseeker (22 Nov 2007)

eviecarwash said:


> Hi Deedee!
> No the rings look terrible, really bad. One of the diamonds in the wedding band looks dull and eroded looking and anyone who's looked at the rings is shocked they're only two weeks old...


 
It sounds like the 'diamonds' are not diamonds - whatever about the metal, diamonds should stand the test of time.


----------



## foxylady (22 Nov 2007)

banba said:


> I was told that white gold was a waste of time unless you were prepared to have it re dipped once a year. As far as I know it's yellow gold coated?It is very soft. Platinium would be a better choice but I think that too needs maintenace but not as often as white gold?
> 
> Good 9carat gold it the toughest and stands the test of time. It does not wear down to the same extent as any of the others. We were advised to go with the 9carat for bands and spend the money on the stones!


 

I have a white gold engagement ring 9 carat band cos was also advised same to save money for the stones anyway, I have it approx 8 years and have never had to get it dipped once or even polished and it still looks as good as when first bought.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> It sounds like the 'diamonds' are not diamonds - whatever about the metal, diamonds should stand the test of time.


I agree - if the metal and the "diamonds" are looking shabby already perhaps you were sold a pup?


----------



## peggybetty (22 Nov 2007)

I'm not sure about pure white gold but like some of the others I have a white gold ring that I get dipped and it brings it back to new each time.

One thing about the diamonds. It is possible for the diamonds to get burned when they are being set, more prone to happening when setting in platinum as the metal needs to be heated up more than gold. If the diamonds are burned they won't sparkle. Can be fixed though by getting jeweller to shave tiny pieces off the diamond...


----------



## snowdrop (22 Nov 2007)

white gold is 'dipped'/plated in rhodium to bring up the shine as white gold can be quite dull.  The colour of gold (white, yellow, rose/pink) depends on the other minerals present.  The ct of gold reflects its purity so 24ct or 18ct is quite pure and hence soft.  9ct would be more utilitarian shall we say.  bands will scratch but they can always be polished out.  To be honest if one were buying gold as an investment, then buy bullion etc not jewellery - with jewellery you're paying both a retail and design premium which is not reflected in the actual value of the metal content and/or stones.


----------



## Seagull (26 Nov 2007)

My wife and I both have white gold wedding rings, as well as her engagement ring. They're 18 carat, and still look fine after 8 years.


----------

